# Hi!



## reeserueryn (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi I'm relatively new here. I've never had an account but I do come on here often and keep track of forums for help with my own mice.  I have three girls. Two white with recessive yellow spots, they're sisters and are just four months old (Reese and Rue) and I recently got a big brindle girl(Ryn) just a month older. They're getting along good so far I'll try eventually getting pictures up once I figure this out.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## reeserueryn (Apr 13, 2015)

Thank you!


----------

